# Pex in a copper flare adaptor



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, why not.
I know you can technically flare PEX but not like this. 

The story:
We gave a price on replacing a water service a couple years back and never heard back from the guy. Flash forward a couple years to a call for a leak in the meter pit and here's what I find. 
I suppose whoever he hired didn't know how to attach the PEX so they re-used the existing yolk and copper flare adapter. When flaring the PEX didn't work they packed it with half a roll of wicking. Judging by the amount of roots in the pit it must not have stopped the leak but slowed it to a drip. When I got there the PEX was actually cracked right by the flare. 
The pit is filled in to about 2' below grade, services have to be 4' here. Hope that thing doesn't freeze. 
I'd love to know how that PEX transitions to copper underground. I'd bet they used 50-50 and soldered a PEX x sweat coupling and a crimp ring.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least the customer called YOU guys back to perform the repair. He must have faith in you as a professional plumber.

One week ago a man calls me and asks how much I charge to replace a water service shut-off valve to his property (he was calling on behalf of the landlord). I gave a ballpark price. I called him back two days later and asked if he still needed the repair work done. He states, "Oh I went to Lowes and the guy said how easy it was to replace the shut-off valve, so we replaced it ourselves. And we were able to turn off the water at the meter pretty easily."........:furious:

When we spoke on the phone for the first time, he was under the impression that a licensed plumber was needed to touch the water meter. 

Lost another job to big box.

What really burns me up is that Lowes and HD can not sell any Air Conditioning materials to the public. The A/C trade is off-limits to the do-it-yourselfers, hacks and handymen. 

The supply house that I frequent won't sell me any refrigerant, despite me having a plumbing license, yet they'll sell plumbing materials to anyone with a heartbeat.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

At first I thought that was big blue but looking closer it's pex.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Was the electrical grounded to the old supply and was any action taken to provide a new one?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

CaberTosser said:


> Was the electrical grounded to the old supply and was any action taken to provide a new one?


They opted for repair over replacement so it's still copper in the house and for most of the 150' service. Im sure they'll be making more repairs soon or tearing it out and replacing the whole thing in copper or poly the right way soon.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Marlin said:


> They opted for repair over replacement so it's still copper in the house and for most of the 150' service. Im sure they'll be making more repairs soon or tearing it out and replacing the whole thing in copper or poly the right way soon.


 






Does repair include making sure the water line is below the frost line? Make sure if you aren't re-installing the exposed water lines below the 4' line, that you write that on your invoice. If you don't, in January when and if it does freeze, customer can't come after you.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> At least the customer called YOU guys back to perform the repair. He must have faith in you as a professional plumber.
> 
> One week ago a man calls me and asks how much I charge to replace a water service shut-off valve to his property (he was calling on behalf of the landlord). I gave a ballpark price. I called him back two days later and asked if he still needed the repair work done. He states, "Oh I went to Lowes and the guy said how easy it was to replace the shut-off valve, so we replaced it ourselves. And we were able to turn off the water at the meter pretty easily."........:furious:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bs,Probably used a sharkbite valve..:furious:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> At least the customer called YOU guys back to perform the repair. He must have faith in you as a professional plumber.
> 
> One week ago a man calls me and asks how much I charge to replace a water service shut-off valve to his property (he was calling on behalf of the landlord). I gave a ballpark price. I called him back two days later and asked if he still needed the repair work done. He states, "Oh I went to Lowes and the guy said how easy it was to replace the shut-off valve, so we replaced it ourselves. And we were able to turn off the water at the meter pretty easily."........:furious:
> 
> ...


HD and Lowes here sells hvac equipment.. havnt seen them selling boiler yet.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Here in New York, Home Depot sells Slant Fin boilers. Oil and gas fired.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> Here in New York, Home Depot sells Slant Fin boilers. Oil and gas fired.


That's one brand I won't sell.. another one cutting into the trade.. Bryant.. the worst boiler ever made.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> That's one brand I won't sell.. another one cutting into the trade.. Bryant.. the worst boiler ever made.


The last Slant Fin I installed had a cracked block.... Never again.


----------

